
Tor Browser 8.0.8 - bigiain
https://blog.torproject.org/new-release-tor-browser-808
======
juki
I assume this is meant to be about 8.0.9 rather than 8.0.8?

[https://blog.torproject.org/new-release-tor-
browser-809](https://blog.torproject.org/new-release-tor-browser-809)

------
sciurus
Why is a release from March 22 on the front page today?

~~~
bigiain
'cause I screwed up and didn't pay enough attention when copy/pasting out of
two different browser windows.

There's a May 6th dates 8.0.9 version that fixes the intermediate cert chain
issue that disables no script in the TOR browser. Which is _kinda_ critical if
you're hoping it'll not leak too much information via javascript tricks...

------
bigiain
(Apologies for the descriptive editorializing of the title. It wouldn't have
been worth posting or clicking on without it...)

~~~
effendi2019
You probably meant this link, for the 8x9 version.

Dang might refix the URL if at all applicable:

[https://blog.torproject.org/new-release-tor-
browser-809](https://blog.torproject.org/new-release-tor-browser-809)

Dang, he probably meant to post this link instead. ^

~~~
bigiain
Yes. I did. Can't seem to edit it now...

